# Irish smoke



## knockmoreben (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi guys,

Just recently discovered UK Forum thanks to Danny. Glad to be a member now... Just started smoking about a year ago and just started cold smokin about 2 months ago. Just love everything about it. Hope to pick up as many tips as poss. Looking forward to discussing the smoke. Give you an idea of what I'm at I've included a pic of my oven and smoker.... DIY TO THE MAX.













image.jpg



__ knockmoreben
__ Nov 16, 2013






:sausage:


Chat soon


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello knockmoreben.  Glad to have you.  Look forward to your contributions.  GREAT looking set up.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks like a great piece of DIY. Do you have photos of it in action?

Love the chair to - Hand carved?


----------

